# Javaw funktioniert nicht mehr



## 57238957 (16. Jun 2010)

Hi

Also ich wollte ein Programm mit javaw öffnen (eine .jar datei) wenn ich es anklicke kommt kurz so eine Konsole und schließt sich wieder man sieht fast nichts aber dort drin steht etwas ähnliches wie can't open javaw.exe... oder so, das fenster heißt ja C:\Programme\java\...\javaw.exe aber das schwarze fenster schließt sich gleich wieder nachdem es geöffnet wird.

Ich will also ein Programm mit javaw öffnen gehe dazu bei der .jar datei auf öffnen mit und suche javaw also C:\Programme\java\...\javaw oder C:\Programme (x86)\java\...\javaw
Hab ich das gemacht und javaw ausgewählt passiert garnix es zeigt das Programm nirgendswo an und es bleiben die standartprogramme(zum öffnen) : Java(TM) Control Panel , Java(TM) Platform SE binary, Java(TM) Web Star Launcher, Firefox, WinRaR

Und es passiert auch nix wenn ich javaw auswähle .

Re-installieren funktioniert auch nicht es kommt dieser fehler : Es liegt ein dieses Windows Installer-Paket betreffendes Problem vor. Eine für den Abschluss der Installation erforderliche DLL konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. Wenden Sie sich an das Supportpresonal oder den Hersteller des Pakets. Das gleiche ist es beim Deinstallieren.

Wäre echt cool wenn mir einer sagt was man dagegen machen kann.


----------



## Sonecc (16. Jun 2010)

über cmd starten und dann schauen, was passiert


----------



## 513543321 (16. Jun 2010)

Hier das kommt bei cmd
Exception in Thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: C:\Program Files\ddd\jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: C:\Program Files\ddd.jar
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccesController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.LoadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown SOurce)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown SOurce)
Could not find the main class: C:\Program Files\ddd.jar Program will exit

Kann es sein das das Programm beschädigt ist ?
Könnte es einer nochmal hochladen also die datei javaw ?


----------



## Sonecc (16. Jun 2010)

das problem ist da nicht javaw, sondern eher die jar, oder die art und weise, wie du diese starten willst


----------



## 62345332 (16. Jun 2010)

Weißt du denn was ich machen kann ?

Aber wenn es nicht an Java liegt wieso kann ich es dann nicht Re-installieren bzw. De-installieren ?

Im ersten Beitrag schrieb ich über diesen Fehler und mir sagt er nur das etwas fehlt aber von dem java ordner


----------



## Momolin (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
hast Du die ddd.jar selbst erzeugt? Wenn ja, wie?

Grüße
Momolin


----------

